# The Tick



## Average Joey (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anybody else love this cartoon?He is a superhero who hangs out with other superheroes on rooftops.He is industructible but also very stupid.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 22, 2005)

My buddy Rich loves the Tick. I don't know much about him.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 23, 2005)

here`s some pictures of him.

http://imagiware.com/puzzle/images/tick.gif

http://www.cs.rose-hulman.edu/~stinerkt/tickdocs/shtick.html

Here are names of superheroes on the show.This is hilarious!

* American Maid
* Arthur
* Barry, The (other) Tick
* Bigshot
* Bi-Polar Bear
* The Caped/Crusading Chameleon
* Captain Lemming
* The Civic-Minded Five
o 4-Legged Man
o Captain Mucilage
o The Carpeted Man
o Feral Boy
o Jungle Janet 
* The Decency Squad
o Captain Decency
o Johnny Polite
o Living Doll
o SuffraJet
o Visual Eye 
* Die Fledermaus
* The Human Bullet
* Fishboy
* Plunger Man
* Sewer Urchin
* Speak
* The Tick
* Little Wooden Boy 

And now the villians:

* The Angry Red Herring
* The Arthur Clone
* The Arthur Robot
* The Bee Twins
* Betty, The Ant Queen
* Brainchild
* The Breadmaster
* Buttery Pat
* Chairface Chippendale
* The Deadly Bulb
* Dinosaur Neil
* El Seed
* Handy
* The Human Ton
* The Idea Men
* Lavamen
* The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs at Midnight
* The Mad Nanny
* The Man-Eating Cow
* Milo
* Mr. Mental
* Mr. Smarty Pants (The Fin)
* The Mother of Invention
* Multiple Santa
* Omnipotus
* Ottoman Empress (She attacks with furniture.She almost beat the Tick by sitting him down into the most comfortable sofa ever made.He wouldn`t stand up because he was so comfortable.)
* Pineapple Pocopo
* Professor Chromedome
* Proto Clown
* Skippy
* Joseph Stalin
* subhuman
* Swiss Industrial Spies
* The Terror
* Terry
* Thrakkorzog
* The Tick Clone
* The Tick Robot
* Toon-La
* Venus
* Whirlin' Scottish Devil


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 23, 2005)

I have seen it occasionally. I think its halairious!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2005)

I could never get into it.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 23, 2005)

The Tick is hilarious. So sayeth the guy with a Ranch Tooth for an avatar. 

Does it still come on ?

[Edited on 10-23-2005 by OS_X]


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> The Tick is hilarious. So sayeth the guy with a Ranch Tooth for an avatar.
> 
> Does it still come on ?
> ...



It comes on Saturday mourning on ABC Family on cable.:bigsmile:


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 23, 2005)

RANCH! I mean...THANKS!  Too bad I don't have Cable. :"(


----------



## Herald (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> here`s some pictures of him.
> 
> http://imagiware.com/puzzle/images/tick.gif
> ...



I love the names! 

When I was in the Air Force, I worked shift work. It became intensely boring on the midnight shifts, so we published a "mid-rag." It was a make-shift tabloid. We all took turns writing articles or other inane contributions. I wrote a series called, "Adventures of the Killer Socks." It was about a drawer full of socks that metamorphized and came to life. They banded together to find their original owner who had transfered to the States and left his sock drawer behind. Their journey's brought them into contact with other undergarments and hosiery. There were names like: Nylon Rayon, Jock Strap, Achilles Heel and Boxer Brief. It actually developed a cult following for about a 18 months. Too bad I didn't know how to market the idea. I'm sure there was some $$$ in the concept.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2005)

If Spongebob Squarepants makes money anything can!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Oct 24, 2005)

Ticks are the only creatures I don't mind seeing writhe in pain...So you can guess that maybe it already had one strike against it when I sat down to watch it. Unfortunately, watching it did not leave me with the yearning for more. 

Give me Pinky and the Brain!


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> If Spongebob Squarepants makes money anything can!



Hey,don`t diss Sponge Bob!



> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 
> RANCH! I mean...THANKS!  Too bad I don't have Cable. :"(



Please explain RANCH! for me.If you remember the Tick`s catchphrase was "SPOON!"Don`t ask me why.



> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> 
> Ticks are the only creatures I don't mind seeing writhe in pain...So you can guess that maybe it already had one strike against it when I sat down to watch it. Unfortunately, watching it did not leave me with the yearning for more.
> 
> Give me Pinky and the Brain!



You liked Pinky and the Brain but did not like the Tick?



> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> 
> I love the names!
> 
> When I was in the Air Force, I worked shift work. It became intensely boring on the midnight shifts, so we published a "mid-rag." It was a make-shift tabloid. We all took turns writing articles or other inane contributions. I wrote a series called, "Adventures of the Killer Socks." It was about a drawer full of socks that metamorphized and came to life. They banded together to find their original owner who had transfered to the States and left his sock drawer behind. Their journey's brought them into contact with other undergarments and hosiery. There were names like: Nylon Rayon, Jock Strap, Achilles Heel and Boxer Brief. It actually developed a cult following for about a 18 months. Too bad I didn't know how to market the idea. I'm sure there was some $$$ in the concept.



Hey mail this idea in to Nick or ABC.There`s still a possibility.


----------

